# Fishing Grand Isle with Capt. Scott Null report



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Spent 2 days sight-casting the south Louisiana marsh for bull reds on the fly w/ Capt. Scott Null. Scott normally fishes West Bay down to POC but rented a house in Grand Isle for January & February and was booking trips over there after catching reds there up to 40# last winter. None of the fish caught hit that mark but all 8 of the reds I caught in 2 days would have been personal bests for me on the fly.
I landed 8 reds with the smallest being 29" and 9# and the largest 39" and 24#. 5 of my reds went over 20#. I also caught a 5# black drum and a nice sized sheepshead (my first on the fly). My fishing partner caught 5 reds with his largest going 42" & 25# and his smallest going about 14#. He also caught about a 15# drum and a 7-8# sheepshead.
All the fish were sight-cast in skinny water and caught on a fly developed by Andy Packmore at FTU called "redfish crack."








































Here's my 39"- and even cooler (at least to me) was catching it on a vintage Fin-Nor reel and vintage fiberglass Fenwick rod:
















Definitely going back next winter.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Gotta love Grand Isle. I've fished there all my life. Those are some hosses on the fly!! WTG.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Your killing ME! ...and you're asking me about fishing the bayou? DUDE :headknock

Way to go Dan how in the world did you time the weather to be just perfect. Now that's what I want to know! Score another one for the ...
TEXAS FLY FISHERS :texasflag


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Wait don't you or that fish know that you can't do it with out the fastest fly rod and newest hottest reel!!! The shame of it all!!

I have some older '70-80's heavy weight fiberglass rods (SA, Fenwick, Orvis) and reels (Orvis Madison & Orvis Saltwater (both brand labeled Medalist or Supreme), Pflueger Supreme , Shakespeare "EC"reels in the 7-12wt range. 

Some already caught their share of fish some, 8wt & 9wt Orvis FullFlex's bought from Dave Hayward on Westheimer when both of us were far thinner and had much darker hair. Some I've collected. Was with Greg Dini last spring break talking about an all 'retro' trip. Would be a blast, looks like you had a blast.

Awesome fish, good trip!


Pete A.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Nicely done, Finn.
I tried to book a couple days with Capt null when I heard he was guiding in Grand Isle but he was already booked for every weekend in Jan & Feb. I plan on taking my skiff down to Grand Isle as soon as I can get a couple of days off.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Pete- that glass definitely requires an adjustment in your casting stroke. You could time my backcast with a calendar. But once you get the tempo right you can throw some nice tight loops.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW!! That's fantastic - certainly a memorable trip for you. I need to find a way to get down there.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Pete- this is me working that big red on the glass rod. Check out that bend:


----------

